# Age 24, 5yr NCB, 0 Points



## Turks (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi,

As the thread title says, i'm 24 years old and have 5 years No Claims Bonus. I currently drive a BMW 530d for my daily commute and I have a Civic Type-R which I hardly ever drive. I'm now looking for something more fun than the Civic which I have had for over 2 years. The car i'm looking at is an R34 GT-R. I have loved Skylines since I was about 18 and it has always been my aim to get one and now that I am in the position to I think its time I started with some insurance quotes. 

Reading on here and speaking alot with my friend who has a Highly Tuned R33, it looks like A-Plan or A.Flux are the people to go with? 

The reason(s) for asking is that firstly I want to save some time ringing around companies which aren't going to be competetive so a shortlist would probably stop me wasting time on the phone! Secondly, I have heard some nightmares (not sure how true) about A-Plan _et al_ only giving book value on a Skyline, IF, you had an accident where the car was a write-off (hopefully will never happen). We all know that you would struggle to find any GT-R at book value so seems stupid to go with a company that you would lose out on? 

Feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks guys,

Turks.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

A-plan asked me what the value of my car was and quoted accordingly mate. 24, 5 years no claims, R33 GTR.


----------



## Turks (Apr 11, 2007)

Did you have to provide an independant Engineers Value report or anything like that? Or was it a case of your word and a list of all the modifications? I know when my mate Insured his he had to get an Value report done.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Nope, just told them what i had on it!


----------

